# Divorce



## hulksmash (Dec 15, 2013)

I am sorry, but I have no ONE to talk to. I need anyone to read and reply.
Thanks PoB for being there for me, like I would always be there for you-brothers forever. 

Well my brothers, as of 3 weeks ago, I chose to divorce my wife.

Yes, those famous teddies are gone.

I only report good times-behind closed doors, it's been:

☑ continual fighting
☑ complete lack of trust from wife due to:
•lied drug usage by me, 4 years ago, when we were dating AND we fixed that issue (bye bye gettin high-so glad)
•women hit on me all the time
•her insecurity that I would leave her (ironic since it's part of making me leave)
☑ rushed to marry her because she was tired of waiting after 4 years dating
☑ Stay married and went through the motions to not hurt her by me leaving
☑ Sex past 2 years was done by me for MOSTLY keeping her from getting bitchy too often; I lost attraction to her
☑ being "sorry" every day when she got home (always did something wrong)
☑ she despised my mother because she wanted to help with our chores (she retired and was bored)
☑ ironically wife did not maintain a strict chore regimen-i ended up doing all chores+dishes+laundry:
•left her alone with the dishes; gnats showed up
•left her alone with laundry; had no clean work clothes

[ rant ]DAMNIT, NOTHING pisses me off more than not maintaining a strict regimen of organization-the very end result of doing chores. No organization=wasting time; waste time=mistakes happen; mistakes=people die

Well, not doing chores don't cause death lol..but with the shit I've been through, attention to detail, organization, and speed are NECESSITIES. You can't live with me without those.

Since she would've preferred I stayed (and be in a continual state of trying to please her to maintain a lack of her being pissed off), and we both love each other (my love for her is a shell of its former self, though), she was hurt FAR more than me.

I let her keep the house and pets to lessen her pain:
☑ 2 bed, 2 bath house; 1200 sq ft.
• half acre-huge front, back, side yards. 3 peach trees. 2 apple trees I planted.
• huge vegetable garden made and maintained by MY hands.
• 250 sq ft sunroom used as a complete gym-rack, bench, plates, everything I bought+put together
• 2 dogs I saved and brought to health
• 5 cats we adopted; ONE cat-korat-I brought with me when I bought the house..MY buddy..

I can handle a shit ton-my pain can be controlled. Her pain is greatly lessened by letting her keep material things.

I left on Sunday morning 3 weeks ago:
☑ I live out of my MOLLE and my truck.
☑ HQ is designated to my good friend; showering/laundry is done here
☑ HQ has no internet, no satellite/cable/basic. Has ps3 for movies and 2 video games.
☑ HQ 2 is located 30min south-location of my workplace. I stay here to save gas.
☑ HQ 2 is a glorified shed. Basic television+xbox for games/movies.
☑ HQ 2 has no utilities. 2 couches, 1 table. Miniature fridge. Small square fan heater.
• jump between HQ's; bc of ice storms I stayed at HQ 2 to make it to work; 2 days tops (due to need shower)
• My MOLLE is always with me; my pistol is always on my back, beside me, or on table next to me.

My account was used as bill account; wife started paying bills and shut off the account.
☑ account closed after using check for mortgage payment; 1st week ends with what cash is on me.
☑ diet becomes crackers, meat, whatever friends at HQ 2 gave me (HQ1 was next to nothing on food)
☑ eat 0-1 times a day, soda only to get calories (water from fountains when bad thirsty)
☑ sleep deprivation+body aches due to sleeping on couches

NEVER missed a day of work or called in during this..until Thursday:

Thursday I end up in the ER. Severe abdominal pain, shits, blood in stool, horrible chest+sinus infection. Get morphine and an IV bag (sucked it up quick). Result=all happened due to severe sleep deprivation, lack of daily calories, dehydration, and "extreme stress" as the doc put it.

Yesterday, I finally got a check from my 401k. Things are looking up! I went to Red Lobster and ordered a big steak, 2 orders of fries, and a lotta wine! Couldn't handle the flavor lol...the money will be held TIGHTLY. it's the only cushion I got, not counting pay checks.

Since I've had food and that IV thursday, I even lifted today! When I hung from the pull-up bar, my back cracked 5 times lol...honestly getting that blood moving made me feel like a million bucks.

This has been the hardest but HAPPIEST 3 weeks of my life. I literally live day to day-I don't even know where I'll be tommorrow.
I'm a nomad with his true love MOLLE (she hasn't let me down)...

It's been hard as ****. It is what it is. Keep movin forward, hard dicked, MOTO'd stud!

I'm just glad I'm happier-I truly am.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

I put one of those under my belt.  It was a stressful situation.  The best advice I can give you is to be patient and don't take anything personally.  You are paying someone to make sure you only have to give a shit about yourself.  Start practicing now.

Good luck.


----------



## PFM (Dec 15, 2013)

You are one nutty fukker.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't worry hulksmash. Life always get better. With every low comes a high.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 15, 2013)

Good news is!

Both of us are amicable with this-there has been no fights over my property IN the house.

Anything that's mine she wants me to have. We are staying professional. She's not a bitch with this, thank god.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry for your troubles.  It appears to me that this had to happen and it was only a matter of time. The fact that there are  no kids here makes it less complicated.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 15, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Sorry for your troubles.  It appears to me that this had to happen and it was only a matter of time. The fact that there are  no kids here makes it less complicated.



Head of the nail there..

Kept trying and stayed to not hurt her..end up hurting more due to waiting lol

Glad I didnt wait any longer

This has been the most fun, the most horrible, the most happy 3 weeks of my life haha


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 15, 2013)

Wanna watch the notebook and drink some wine? Perhaps some ice cream?


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 15, 2013)

hang in their big guy, i have had 3 divorces, hurts like hell for awhile.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 15, 2013)

can we get nude pics of wife? i mean ex.... :S


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 15, 2013)

least you guys ended it peacefully, i came home to my dad getting arrested cause my mom placed a restraining order cause he was never home, always out with friends, didn't work, didn't pay rent, just would show up randomly home after a few days, sleep ,eat and go back out..... ended up costing me cause i had to pay for his rent, insurance and everything else to help him out since he cant work (lawsuit for disability, blew his money on boats, fishing and other crap) pissed me the fuk off cause my paychecks were getting eaten up by  him but family is family right... i did cut him off after like 3 months... the amount of money i ended up spending on him, i coulda bought a car, some cycles etc


----------



## losieloos (Dec 15, 2013)

It'll only get better for u hulk! Stay positive!


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 15, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> least you guys ended it peacefully, i came home to my dad getting arrested cause my mom placed a restraining order cause he was never home, always out with friends, didn't work, didn't pay rent, just would show up randomly home after a few days, sleep ,eat and go back out..... ended up costing me cause i had to pay for his rent, insurance and everything else to help him out since he cant work (lawsuit for disability, blew his money on boats, fishing and other crap) pissed me the fuk off cause my paychecks were getting eaten up by  him but family is family right... i did cut him off after like 3 months... the amount of money i ended up spending on him, i coulda bought a car, some cycles etc



Yea **** that

Hell, I refused any money my friends tried to give me because a man shouldn't be a burden

Sounds like your pops ain't no real man


----------



## Magical (Dec 15, 2013)

I feel for you. Im laying next to my future exwife right now


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 15, 2013)

It will definitely get better. Keep your head up. You have a job, your health and stuff can be replaced.


----------



## woodswise (Dec 15, 2013)

Hulksmash:

Sounds like you are past the worst bro.  

Be sure to check your credit report and close out any joint credit cards.  You don't want to have to pay for any binge she might decide to go on with your credit.  

Ww.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 15, 2013)

Stay strong, Brother. You're young and have plenty of better times ahead of you. Get healthy, get your ass back in the gym (will help you work through stress) and focus on moving forward.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 15, 2013)

Keep your head up its almost over.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 15, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Wanna watch the notebook and drink some wine? Perhaps some ice cream?



Jeezus I about choked on my Skoal laughing, thanks Pink!

Hulk...your happy, go with it! Most Bro's in that situation don't have that luxury.


----------



## Azog (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like you made the hard, but correct decision. I am happy for you that you now have the oppurtunity to move forward! Now, you don't have a wife to make you miserable....so knock off the booze for ****'s sake!


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 15, 2013)

Youre a good guy hulk. Now lets be a bit more selfish for the time being and take care of yourself. You seem to have the right attitude and a good set of core believes. I know you will definitely be alright.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2013)

hulk i like u alot if you lived closer i would let u stay by me for alittle till u get back on your feet..Just keep blasting that deca and life will be good for u again


----------



## Yaya (Dec 15, 2013)

Get drunk and bang everything in site.. Don't forget to take your NAC and liv52


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 15, 2013)

Azog said:


> Sounds like you made the hard, but correct decision. I am happy for you that you now have the oppurtunity to move forward! Now, you don't have a wife to make you miserable....so knock off the booze for ****'s sake!



Haven't wanted to drink since leaving, but I did drink two times so far because it was offered.

Yea, gotta keep movin forward and stay MOTO'd and hard dicked


----------



## blackout (Dec 15, 2013)

woodswise said:


> Hulksmash:
> 
> Sounds like you are past the worst bro.
> 
> ...


X2. Been there, done that, and got the t shirt to prove it. Take care of #1.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 15, 2013)

been through one of those myself man, from the sounds of it it's probably for the better.  just keep your head up and keep moving forward.


----------



## woodswise (Dec 15, 2013)

blackout said:


> X2. Been there, done that, and got the t shirt to prove it. Take care of #1.



Maybe I should have put it in bold lettering . . . people pay me for that type of advice.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Here's the truth.  It's the hardest thing in the world to do.  It's very tough ~ especially for disciplined guys like us who don't like to give up....that's why many times we stay in bad relationships much longer than we should.  WE HATE TO FAIL at anything!

Once you get through the first 30 days you'll look back and say why didn't I do this long ago.  You've made the right decision and it will ultimately work out for the best.

Any other guys, if you're in a terrible relationship and you hear yourself saying these words.  "It can't get any worst than this!"  Meaning that you think its going to be the same or better GET THE FVCK OUT RIGHT NOW!!!!!  It will not get better, and in fact it will get worse possible MUCH worse.


----------



## 502 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hulk, text me brother. come to maumelle gym with me bro. I have been there, i also waited longer than i should have. It's been 2 years now, It still fuks with me today. I still don't know if i made the right decision, only because of the kid that's only reason i question my decision. at least you got out before that happened. Keep your head up and if you need anything, I mean any fkn thing, you know im only 30 min away man


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Good news is!
> 
> Both of us are amicable with this-there has been no fights over my property IN the house.
> 
> Anything that's mine she wants me to have. We are staying professional. She's not a bitch with this, thank god.



Consider yourself a lucky man.

I went through years of hell with an ex because we have kids although I got full custody because she gave them up to me she still made many years hell after the separation.


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 16, 2013)

Keep ur head up it's all about you now your time!


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gotta be honest Hulk, you're handling it waayy better than I would.  But then again I'm a cynical pessimist.  Keep that positive attitude brohan, it'll serve you well in life


----------



## Jada (Dec 16, 2013)

Hulky keep ur head up brother


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 16, 2013)

I just went through a tough time with my wife. Most of it my fault but the remembrance of past things I haven't done ever again was killing us  I even asked for a divorce but out of no way she changed and we are still working through hell to arrive at hell. I say all that to say you need to talk im here. Whatever you decide man you will raise up stronger.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the outpouring.

Gets tough at night when shit's quiet and alone and start thinking, "did I do the right thing?" and missing the warm house and holding your woman..

Shake it off, remember why I wanted a divorce. It is what it is..thanks for the support.

Stay MOTO'd and hard dicked, new day to **** shit up


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 17, 2013)

oh man I am so sorry. I tell you what, if you lived by me I'd be more than happy to buy ya a drink!!
So sorry, it sucks....


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 17, 2013)

Stay at it brother.   Better to get out than to do like I did and spend 14 years trying to make it work.  I have kids in the picture so its a little different but its never easy.  Be sure she doesn't have your bank info or any joint credit cards-  Boy did I fuk that one up.


----------



## BigTruck (Dec 17, 2013)

Happy to hear you're on your way to happiness again brother. I'm facing a similar situation very soon I just don't want to break her heart before the holidays. We're not married but been together for years. It must be done though. Not fair to her to hold her back.  I hope she realizes that and u can live in peace bro. And in regards to organization I hear you. I can't stand being unorganized like she is. It'll never work when two people are opposites when it comes to planning and preparation of anything and being organized. I believe at least. Well anyway hs sorry to hear u had to take drastic measures but soon it'll all be worth it and hope ya enjoyed that red lobster mmmmmm

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2013)

Hulk I love you dude and glad you are doing well but you did paint a pretty picture about you guys that seems to now not be true...hope you both are better off and have great lives going forward


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry brotha! Try not to think to much of the past or future, just keep your mind in the present and before you know it, you will hardly be thinking about it.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 10, 2015)

PFM said:


> You are one nutty fukker.


Amazing....!!!!...


----------



## RISE (Jul 10, 2015)

Man hulk, reading that was like reading a journal of my own issue I got tight now.  Only difference is me and my girl are not married but have an 8 month old and just bought a house, etc.  shits been falling apart for awhile due to a lot of the same issues you have, but it's gotten worse since my son came along.  

Anyway brother, don't wanna high jack your thread.  Good luck with everything and your future.


----------



## RISE (Jul 10, 2015)

What the fuk is thread is 2 yrs old!!


----------



## AliCat (Jul 10, 2015)

"rushed to marry her because she was tired of waiting after 4 years dating
☑ Stay married and went through the motions to not hurt her by me leaving"  Not sure this marriage ever had a chance.  There's only one good reason to get married and that's because you can't live without the person.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 10, 2015)

RISE said:


> What the fuk is thread is 2 yrs old!!



Ah...bumping the ole divorce thread. The ultimate revenge....


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 10, 2015)

It would be interesting to see an update to know how things turned out years later.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 10, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> It would be interesting to see an update to know how things turned out years later.



Well, if there is anything I know about divorce, it's that they always turn out great!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear this brother, I'm sure it's a tough thing to go through. I wish you the best.


----------



## Magical (Jul 10, 2015)

joliver said:


> Well, if there is anything I know about divorce, it's that they always turn out great!!!



When I moved out on my ex I was on the couch at my moms place. I didnt like the living arrangements or all of the bs from the ex but being free...what a relief. Shit gets real bad but after a few months it gets real good. "I do what I want" became my motto


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 10, 2015)

joliver said:


> Well, if there is anything I know about divorce, it's that they always turn out great!!!



Yea except when they break you


----------

